# Singing the Lord's Songs in a Strange Land



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 18, 2017)

I have reposted this old review by Matthew Winzer in the new articles section of PB (I trust the author does not mind). https://www.puritanboard.com/ams/singing-the-lords-songs-in-a-strange-land.14/

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## jw (Mar 18, 2017)

I have profited each time I've read this over the past few years. I second the recommendation.


----------

